# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  سیستم کد رهگیری با php

## maryam1997

سلام من چطوری میتونم یک سیستم کد رهگیری با php درست کنم؟؟لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## Farshid007

سوالتون خیلی کلی !!!
رهگیری چی؟

----------


## maryam1997

مثلا وقتی کاربر ثبت نام کرد  یک کد پیگیری براش تولید بشه  .و وقتی که کاربر اون کد رهگیری رو وارد کرد یک جوابی براش بیاد که مشخص بشه کاربر با این کد رهگیری تایید شده یانه.مثل کد رهگیری برای رزرو هتل.

----------


## maryam1997

کسی نیست جواب بده؟؟؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## kb0y667

کسی هست
ولی...
این درخواست شما ، درخواستی کلی هست
که برای اجرا و توضیح بطور کامل و دقیق
به آموزش زیاد و صرف وقت بسیار نیاز هست

اگه توضیحات مختصر برای شما کفایت میکنه ؟
ابتدا با استفاده از این کد :
$code=rand(999,99999);
یه کد تصادفی میسازید
و این کد رو به دیتابیس وارد میکنید
که این کد نشانگر اون فرد هست

بعد هرزمان که کاربر اومد
اگر این کد رو وارد کرد
با استفاده از دیتابیس اون کد رو پیدا کنید
و نتیجه ای که توی دیتابیس ذخیره شده رو بهش بگید


عمرا اگه چیزی فهمیده باشی  :افسرده: 
بالاخره یه روز از دست شما سیگاری میشم

----------


## maryam1997

خیلی ممنون.یک چیزایی فهمیدم .ولی اینجور که شما راحت توضیح میدی هم نیست.سیستمش پیچیده تره

----------

